# Camera+ Effects for Photoshop or Aperture?



## jamiepmg (Nov 6, 2011)

I use a simple $2 app for my iPhone called Camera+ (Camera+ ...the ultimate photo app) to apply a range of color filters and effects. When choosing an effect, the app shows several thumbnail previews of my selected image and how it would appear if I apply the effect. The filters include color, saturation and focal effects with names like "Lomographic," "Ansel Adams," "70s," "Magic Hour," "Tailfins," "Depth of Field," "Miniaturize," "Color Process," and "Sepia." Many of the effects are intended to provide a vintage film look, like an old Polaroid, or a super-saturated C41-processed negative. Similar apps like Hipstamatic and Instagram produce similar effects.

I'm looking for a similar set of effects I can use with shots taken on my Nikon D200. I'm an experienced Adobe Photoshop user, and I know that I can achieve these effects by creating custom filters/actions or purchasing plug-ins, but I'd rather have something that gives me this level of choice simply. I've searched for a collection of filters for Photoshop or Aperture, but all I've found are single filters or tutorials. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for post-production tools or add-ons that provide these kinds of effects?


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 6, 2011)

Why not learn to make 'em yourself and make your own actions? It's not that hard.
Or you can just google 'free photoshop actions' or something like that and see what comes up.


----------



## jamiepmg (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, Milla. The problem with making custom actions or finding them individually is it takes time. For $2, I have all these nice effects for my iPhone; I've got to believe there's some similar option for PS or Aperture.


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, like I said, google is your friend.  Vintage-actions are hugely popular and I'm sure you'll find good ones for free. Florabella makes nice not-free vintage actions, I have a few. And from those I've learned to do all those things myself too, as they have all the layers there so you can adjust them individually.


----------

